# موقع مشاهدة قناة الحقيقه الفضائية المسيحية الامريكيه على الانترنت مباشر



## dohdoh (11 يناير 2010)

لكل الاصدقاء مشاهدة  قناة   الحقيقه  الفضائيه المسيحيه علي النت


                                                       دوس علي اللنك


http://www.tbnsat.tv/Broadcasting.php


----------



## holiness (11 يناير 2010)

امين الرب يبارك و يستخدم الجميع 

لتوصيل رسالة المسيح لكل الامم


----------



## anamisho (31 مارس 2010)

لم استطع مشاهدة قناة الحقيقة من خلال هذا اللينك
هل يوجد لينك آخر لأنى احب مشاهدة هذة  القناة جدا 
ولكم جزيل شكرى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## ماجدنصيف (31 مارس 2010)

لم استطع مشاهدة قناة الحقيقة            وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dohdoh (8 أبريل 2010)

لكل المحبين لمشاهدة القناة تم تغيير موقع قناة الحقيقة الي


http://www.truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=65


وذلك لظروف خاصة بالقناة


----------



## dohdoh (8 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من ادارة المنتدي حزف اللنك القديم وشكرااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي الموقع الجميل


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك

على الموقع قناة جميلة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموقع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 أغسطس 2010)

قناة جميلة بس ياريت اعرف على اى قمر و اى التردد​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرررررررررررررررا*

*+++*​


----------



## أَمَة (14 أغسطس 2010)

شايمس قال:


> قناة جميلة بس ياريت اعرف على اى قمر و اى التردد​


 

التردد الموجود حاليا لهو لأمريكا الشمالية وكندا:

Satellite Name*: Intelsat Americas 5**  97.0°W Galaxy 19*
Downlink Frequency*: 11966 MHZ*
Downlink Polarity: *H (Horizontal)*
Symbol Rate:*22,000 MS*
FEC:*3/4*

رلا يوجد حاليا إمكانية إستقبال التردد لقناة الحياة في الشرق الأوسط.

يمكنك مشاهدتها على جهاز الكمبيوتر

http://www.truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=65


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2010)

أمة قال:


> يمكنك مشاهدتها على جهاز الكمبيوتر
> 
> http://www.truthsat.tv/viewpage.php?id=65




*شكرا أختنا العزيزة, تم أضافتها*


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا **dohdoh على الموضوع *


*شكرا امي الحبيبه امه على رابط القناه وفعلا اشتغل عندي *


*تسلم ايديكم *

*والرب يبارك تعبكم *​


----------



## betterlate (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا مع  انى مش بتفرج على قنوات المهاجمة.......... بس بتخليهم يتهدوا شوية بدل الفيعان على خلق اللة


----------



## nagybotros (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يبارك محبتكم


----------



## surgeon61 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

انا نفسي اعرف ايلي اسمه احمد اباظه ده مسيحي؟؟؟  استحاله لان اسلوبه مفهوش اي محبه وشتام على الرغم ان المسيح قال احبموا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم؛  وهو عكس كده واسلوبه شيطاني


----------



## emo_pop (17 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مبصواط انى اشتركت فى المنتداى الرائع دة ربنا يحافظ عليكم امين


----------



## بنت القديسين (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بث مباشر لجميع القنوات المسيحية

http://www.sg-es.net/TV.htm


----------



## باتسى (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموقع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ehabwsha (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*لا يوجد​*


----------

